

Show HN: Visualize your LinkedIn profile in a timeline - lightroom
http://lnti.me

======
jt11508
Nice implementation. Looks more like a feature than a product. There are
others that do a similar (better?) job at this like <http://re.vu/>

Saw this on a prior comment thread: <http://re.vu/BarackObama>

~~~
lightroom
The Obama profile looks really awesome. I wasn't aware of this service before.
I do wonder how much of the profile is hand-crafted vs auto-generated from a
standard data-source.

~~~
jt11508
Don't know, the background is certainly custom. The timeline seems to be auto
generated. Here's another one I found that seems pretty cool.

<http://re.vu/sarajchipps>

------
ericareed
Love it! Definitely some great possibilities with this (fun or profit). This
would integrate nicely into a recruiting saas site or online job board.

------
robbiea
I think it's neat, but serves no business purpose.

~~~
lightroom
I agree there isn't much monetization value to the app. I mainly did it as an
exercise to learn Rails 3.1, Coffeescript and Mongo.

I also plan to open source the JQuery plugin that constructs the timeline.
Hopefully someone will find that useful for their projects.

~~~
thenextcorner
Are you posting the code somewhere online? Maybe you can host this as a
project on Sourceforge or Github...

Very nice! Thank you for posting

~~~
lightroom
My Github repo is private right now. The JQuery is still a little rough. The
biggest issue is uses images for the "tips" coming out of the cards. I would
like to generalize that and make it more configurable. Plus I would need to
throw together some documentation as well.

------
pxtreme75
Nice implementation of a simple visualization service. It kinda reminds me of
Facebook's timeline.

~~~
lightroom
It is definitely modeled after the Facebook timeline. I'm planning to allow
users to add a cover to their timeline just like FB. That will make their
profile even more appealing.

------
RBerenguel
Redirect loop as of Google Chrome

~~~
tikhonj
Which version? Chrome 15 on Fedora opens it with no issues.

~~~
RBerenguel
By the way: cleared cookies, authorized again in LinkedIn and results in
another loop:

The webpage at <http://www.lnti.me/u/pub/rub%C3%A9n-berenguel/2a/a21/390> has
resulted in too many redirects. Clearing your cookies for this site or
allowing third-party cookies may fix the problem. If not, it is possibly a
server configuration issue and not a problem with your computer.

~~~
lightroom
Sorry for the bug. I'm looking into in right now. My guess is it has something
to do with special characters in your public profile URL.

------
azrealus
Love it!

